# anyone in Las Vegas



## IanSmith (Jan 27, 2006)

Just moved out here a couple of months ago. I would love to get some meets togethe, do some socializing.. That sort of thing :cheers:  
Ian


----------



## abby91 (Feb 22, 2006)

*i'm in vegas too*

hey email me at [email protected]
i have a 91 xe auto





IanSmith said:


> Just moved out here a couple of months ago. I would love to get some meets togethe, do some socializing.. That sort of thing :cheers:
> Ian


----------



## IanSmith (Jan 27, 2006)

Finally, someone else.. hahahaha.. Anyone else out there?



abby91 said:


> hey email me at [email protected]
> i have a 91 xe auto


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

South Las Vegas here... very south... you can't go much souther without actually leaving the valley


----------



## local808 (Jul 26, 2006)

hi...transplanting from Hawaii to LV on aug 1...hope to meet up with some people


----------



## EPH1ZZLE (Apr 12, 2006)

henderson here with a b11 ... thinking about making my project ..... also 06 1.8s


----------



## vegas99 (Jul 14, 2004)

I have a 2004 sentra se-r just tryin to see if there a sentra meet that meets any where in sin city


----------

